# 1965 Deluxe Stingray 3 speed as found condtion



## stingrayjoe (Oct 18, 2017)

This is how I found this old bike last week. The original owners swears it is just how he received it when new back in 1965. The grips are Hunt Wilde, the front fender is missing and the rear brake cable was changed. There is a back yard repair to the index chain coming out of the rear hub. To date the tires I wiped off the sidewalls. Both front and rear tires are Goodyear's with same date codes - fourth quarter of 1965.

I turned the handlebars and removed the pedals to get the bike home. To confirm the manufacturer of the rear seat strut I removed the fender washer that was installed.


----------



## RamsHorn21 (Oct 18, 2017)

stingrayjoe said:


> This is how I found this old bike last week. The original owners swears it is just how he received it when new back in 1965. The grips are Hunt Wilde, the front fender is missing and the rear brake cable was changed. There is a back yard repair to the index chain coming out of the rear hub. To date the tires I wiped off the sidewalls. Both front and rear tires are Goodyear's with same date codes - fourth quarter of 1965.
> 
> I turned the handlebars and removed the pedals to get the bike home. To confirm the manufacturer of the rear seat strut I removed the fender washer that was installed.
> 
> ...



Do you plan on keeping it or interested in selling?


----------



## Adam1231 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mmmmmmm crusty 

Cool bike!


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 19, 2017)

Cool Score!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 22, 2017)

Now cleaned up and I replaced the front wheel and put on correct grips and an aftermarket front fender. Rear hub also dated 11 65.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice clean up. The Schwinn bikes always clean up good. Another save!


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice job, but you still have to move the sissy bar to the axle!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 23, 2017)

I HAVE to!?..... lol

The new owner can if he likes....

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2017)

Sorry, it just bugs me things being bolted in the wrong place, just got a Spitfire 5 with the Positron derailleur bolted to the fender brace hole?, they had it so out of adjustment trying to make it work there. I move it back but still haven't got it to work!


----------

